# I've Been Meaning To Ask This Question



## fdd2blk (Jun 6, 2007)

let's just say, to make this question work, that the whole world stopped believing in god. just threw it all out the window. what would happen? would the earth blow up? would satan rule? honestly.


----------



## stickyhits (Jun 6, 2007)

It would never happen but earth would probably become hell


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 7, 2007)

like catch on fire?

and for the sake of running off in the wrong direction.....let's just say.... it happens.


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 7, 2007)

in this day God does more harm than good. if we gave it all up im sure we'd be better off. honestly, how many ppl do u kno go "should i rape this girl? nah- god wouldnt like that..." that big imaginary friend isnt the source of morality, ppl are.

but if the world caught on fire? well everything would die. except for the extremely rich and paranoid. they would fly to the moon where they would smoke huge, fluffy buds all their lives in low gravity.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 7, 2007)

low gravity gravity hits. niiiiiiiiice. i wanna be 1 of the rich ones.



come on. burst into flames? stfu.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 7, 2007)

well if no one believed in god... they would just find another thing to fanasize over...you seen the episode of south park where cartmen wants a wii an freezes himself to go to the future..well long story short no religon but still cults whorshipping one thing an fighting over the true way to believe...


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 7, 2007)

im definitely one of those folks who believes the ideas of heaven and hell are just metaphors for the good and bad parts of life. if u do good shit ur generally going to make ur surroundings nicer, making ur next day more like heaven. im sure back in the day when a village only had 50 ppl in it it was that much more tru. nowadays this stuff isnt really as relevant.

over the years thru selfishness we have complicated things alot. people get lonely so that have big families. people dont want to work as hard so they improve technology. these changes only improve the life of one generation, then the next one is accustomed to it all and has to deal with the negative shit. so they continue the process. the more diseases we cure the more nasty mutations and cancers sho up. people used to get killed from infections, now we got thousands of ppl dying every day from car crashes.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jun 7, 2007)

If people stopped believing in GOD.. belieiving their own UNDERSTANDINGS of the word "GOD"... got rid of their images of GOD...

They would actually realize GOD MIND.. they could free themselves from the GOD that they created in THEIR own mind..

iloveyou

fdd for president


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 7, 2007)

*Interesting. My thoughts are...Religion has primarily been used as a tool to control and keep people docile...easier to rule. I think if you take that away....over time, people will be more likely to rebel.*

*In general I think people will just find a new way to express themselves. For the people...religion appears to be an outlet. I think that can be replaced with something else if need be. Maybe more artists, thinkers etc. will emerge. But thats a good question, Fdd.*


----------



## 000420 (Jun 7, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> If people stopped believing in GOD.. belieiving their own UNDERSTANDINGS of the word "GOD"... got rid of their images of GOD...
> 
> They would actually realize GOD MIND.. they could free themselves from the GOD that they created in THEIR own mind..
> 
> ...


Beautiful post.... ...nicely stated


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 7, 2007)

Yeah, GK summed it up perfectly.

I think fdd' would make a great president. Is he running?


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 7, 2007)

BloodShotI'z said:


> * My thoughts are...Religion has primarily been used as a tool to control and keep people docile...easier to rule. I think if you take that away....over time, people will be more likely to rebel.*


 
Very well said Blood, I believe this to be true ESPECIALLY for the Christian religion.

As far as the question at hand, I personally think it will never happen. If it did however, I personally don't think anything would change. I mean honestly, how many people Actually abide by their religion to a "T"? Very few in my opinion; as for these people, they would probably be too scared to even go outside


----------



## mattso101 (Jun 7, 2007)

Relgion is only to comfort people with death and life. if it works for them kick ass! it dosent do it for me though.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 7, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> let's just say, to make this question work, that the whole world stopped believing in god. just threw it all out the window. what would happen? would the earth blow up? would satan rule? honestly.


The earth would definitely not blow up, there would be peace on earth.  
</IMG></IMG></IMG>


----------



## 4theist20 (Jun 8, 2007)

I would expect the world to be a much more peaceful place. You will still get troubled people. There would still be murder, rape and the common place violence you see on the news and in the paper. Although, I think that would deminish greatly. You would still get nations warring over resources. Although no jihads and no fundimentalist Christians shooting abortion Doctors. 

If you could get the billions of religious people on this planet to stop living for their gods and start living for each other imagine what we could accomplish. 

I think one day people will have no need for faith. They will just see it in history books and think, 'Wow! How could those people believe such nonsense?'


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 8, 2007)

well now you see this is the problem entirly...no one has faith anymore...now i dont say that i follow any particuler religion but i believe in a god i believe in something greater than me...also if people actually followed there religons there would be peace...since all religios books around the world at least promote peace an love to each other...its the radiacls who take it to far an start as you say jihads or as they might say crusades...but without religon these people would still be there...still with the radical mentality they would just put it towards another topic...


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 8, 2007)

ppl dont even kno what they believe in anymore. ever heard of the Invisible Pink Unicorn? the abrahamic religions that have had ppl acting like sheep for so long are so stagnant it doesnt even matter that theyve been bastardised by the bourgeosie. its all flat out ridiculous.

what everybody needs to realize (and it IS catching on u just have to open ur eyes) is that everybody is god. and not like we're all lowly puzzle pieces either.

i like to play the rebel satanist for kicks sometimes, so what i say to some ppl goes in one ear and out the other. but really, im sure GK will agree with me here- simply _only_ existing and experiencing and doing are beautiful things. we all have the ability to turn off our minds (or superficial identification) and love the world we live in. when u do this there is no need for an external god. in this state of mind u lose ur personal identification- YOU become nothing/everything. in a way, everybody who is meditating at this moment _is_ the same being. not just on this planet, anybody/anything everywhere. u know aliens and shit. trees and animals. rocks.

the human mind has created religion. while the mind is a reflection of ones self, it is NOT ones tru nature. it is a tool. a tool that needs time to cool off or it does not serve its productive purpose.

the dark ages have not passed. if the human race is to continue on, religion will die.
-
*Apocalypse* (Greek: &#7944;&#960;&#959;&#954;&#940;&#955;&#965;&#968;&#953;&#962; -translit. APOKALYPSIS, literally: the lifting of the veil), is a term applied to the disclosure to certain privileged persons of something hidden from the mass of humankind. Today the term is often used to mean "end of the world", which may be a shortening of the phrase _apokalupsis eschaton_ which literally means "revelation at the end of the world". _
(wikipedia)_
-

when the veil is lifted we will once again be one with god. the veil itself is what is separating us from god. the veil keeps us from seeing the one thing we all have in common.



preoQpydDlusion said:


> if god has unlimited knowledge and is all-powerful, he must be omnipresent. such a being would not have the ability to differentiate himself from anything because he is everything. god cant think.


stop thinking and find out for urself.


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 8, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> well now you see this is the problem entirly...no one has faith anymore...now i dont say that i follow any particuler religion but i believe in a god i believe in something greater than me...also if people actually followed there religons there would be peace...since all religios books around the world at least promote peace an love to each other...its the radiacls who take it to far an start as you say jihads or as they might say crusades...but without religon these people would still be there...still with the radical mentality they would just put it towards another topic...


anybody who would believe in the existence of a being that is impossible to be perceived is a radical. religion is bullshit. decency and morality are not products of religion, good religion is a product of decency and morality.

all of it has been created by humans. we dont need religion to be peaceful.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 8, 2007)

Following religion causes wars. Look at the muslims.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 8, 2007)

following anything can cause wars....the cause of wars really is irrelvent to the fact.....many wars have been fought for lanf or freedom ....an these will continue with or without religion..


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 8, 2007)

land is the word i meant not lanf...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 8, 2007)

Religion is for the weak


----------



## 4theist20 (Jun 8, 2007)

Faith is belief without evidence. There are many people who believe in things without any evidence at all. In fact I would think most people would have faith, but I avoid it like poison. And I've heard that all that crap in the Bible about love thy neighbor and all that shit just meant love other Jews. Fuck the rest.. they're not 'God's people.'

I believe in PEOPLE! Not Gods. I think it's better. Others don't.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 8, 2007)

the weak cant handel religen...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 8, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> the weak cant handel religen...


Of course they can, it is their refuge. An ultimate escape from real life. This shit should be banned in schools and I know when my kids start I'm not going to ALLOW them mo' fo's thick-fuck teachers fuck with their heads.

My kids, 3 boys (3, 1 and 5 months) will be raised knowing the cold hard truth.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 8, 2007)

so you wont allow your kids the benifit of learning things on their own...well thats ok thats probley how your parents did you..so the cycle continues...hopefully one of your generations will be open enough to let their kids decide on their own....cold hard truth...show me these truths...show the facts...not opinion's..


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 8, 2007)

hey skunk, why not the warm, _easy_ truth? an atheistic lifestyle doesnt have to be filled with so much resentment and angst.

Az my man, how old are u?


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 8, 2007)

21.................


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 8, 2007)

just curious, im pretty young myself. 20 on the 22nd.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 8, 2007)

oo i thought you were gonna start layin into me for the spellin....i cant spell for shit...


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 8, 2007)

whats funny is in real life i may believe in a god...i dont follow really any particular religios book...but i cant stand the fact that there are so many atheists.....just like i wouldn't be able to stand if there were a bunch of bible thumpers...to much of one thing is bad...i use my voice to open eyes or cause rage eathir way it's all about the quest for knowldge...


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 8, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> oo i thought you were gonna start layin into me for the spellin....i cant spell for shit...


i cant spell very well either, especially if i just smoked. i use mozilla firefox for a browser, it has an auto spell-check. it helps alot



AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> whats funny is in real life i may believe in a god...i dont follow really any particular religios book...but i cant stand the fact that there are so many atheists.....just like i wouldn't be able to stand if there were a bunch of bible thumpers...to much of one thing is bad...i use my voice to open eyes or cause rage eathir way it's all about the quest for knowldge...


what is it u dont like about atheists? theres no reason to believe in a higher power if theres no proof.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 8, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Following religion causes wars. Look at the muslims.


And the Christians....you can't say that about one without saying the same about the other.


----------



## jesus3 (Jun 8, 2007)

i think world goes to better side if we all trow out "GOD".becase in the name of GOD peapole kill each other from beginning of any religion.i never trust in GOD but i trust in somethin i cant name this GOD..but i know something inside in everybody cant trust in GOD anyway. and what eksactly is GOD?  .in my opinion GOD is ewerythig on this world i mean ewerything-you,your dog,birds,grass,air etc.and we cannot trow out of window our world.but if we due this this maybe is the end of ewerything.and i hope we cant due this.peace is all what we need.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 8, 2007)

BloodShotI'z said:


> And the Christians....you can't say that about one without saying the same about the other.


 
Exactly....look at the crusades


----------



## jesus3 (Jun 8, 2007)

before cristians came in my country my nation trust in natures GOD like indians.then come cristians and beat out of us our religion.thats hapening in every country wher they come.but muslims stay in his country and fight any religion wich try to come in.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 8, 2007)

jesus3 said:


> before cristians came in my country my nation trust in natures GOD like indians.then come cristians and beat out of us our religion.thats hapening in every country wher they come.


*"Before, the Cristians came...We had the land and they had the Bible. They taught us to pray with our eyes closed. When we opened them....They had the land and we had the Bible." - Unknown*

*True!*


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 8, 2007)

jesus3 said:


> before cristians came in my country my nation trust in natures GOD like indians.then come cristians and beat out of us our religion.thats hapening in every country wher they come.but muslims stay in his country and fight any religion wich try to come in.


What country do you live in Jesus?


----------



## jesus3 (Jun 8, 2007)

i live in small country Latvia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 8, 2007)

Isn't the main religion there Latvian orthodox?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 8, 2007)

BloodShotI'z said:


> And the Christians....you can't say that about one without saying the same about the other.


Hey Blood', I did state following religion causes wars. Although I was very stoned when i wrote that, and it's not completely true.

I'm neither a muslim nor a christian, I only believe in what is real. 

reality is forced upon us all the time, not just our immediate reality but other people's too. Once we connect with somebody in some way there are several realities we could enter. Choice. Once you understand that there are different realities it's up to you to enforce yours, at least in as much as not allowing theirs in. This is the dominance and submissive traits that paired serial killers often enter into.

It is dangerous to allow another's reality to dominate your own. Be aware of different realities and choose carefully the ones you connect with.

Sorry, a little off track there.


----------



## jesus3 (Jun 8, 2007)

maybe wikipedia know 6.3 Religion but i don't have interests about any religion.i trust in my self.and


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 8, 2007)

*No prob..Skunk...Not riding you for that at all....I just added on to your point....In agreement wit ya, Man. *

*And no need to tell us you were stoned....I think we all are stoned when talking about shit like this....you damned near HAVE to be.*


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 8, 2007)

Yeah, I suppose. I'm stoned right now too. I'm always stoned. In fact, it's time for another joint.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 8, 2007)

*lol thats what Im talking about!....Sorry I cant join you as I am at the job. But I have one twisted sitting on my desk @ home waiting for me.*

*Heres a WAY OFF TOPIC question....*

*When adding links to your signature....How do you do it so the entire URL isnt displayed as the link? I want it to just say whatever the link is to. Example....I want to link to VideoMan's Odor Contol Machine. He has a link in his signature that says just that....When I try to liink to it....it shows the whole URL. So how's it done?*


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 8, 2007)

I cut n paste.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 8, 2007)

BloodShotI'z said:


> *lol thats what Im talking about!....Sorry I cant join you as I am at the job. *


 
I feel you Bloodshot.....I'm at work too


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 8, 2007)

*Ok When I cut/paste its still posting the whole url.....Dont worry about it. I dont wanna hijack the thread. Maybe someone will pm me how to do it.*


----------



## jesus3 (Jun 8, 2007)

lets go back to treath!if i think deaper about this. maybe the all humans goes back to time before any religions,and live in happiness without problems.  off topic.i'm at work too.last 20 minutes&


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 8, 2007)

its going to be hard to go back. society depends on it. not the actual ppl mind u, the system in which we live together.

we have always literally been god. when we were mere animals life was good, then ppl started worshiping, acting like god was on a higher level than what we experience every day. a few generations go by and now the ultimate force is seen as a man in a robe testing ppl.

i think raw food may be a stepping stone to a spiritually healthy planet


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm not trying to be a smart ass, but what does raw food have to do with spirituality?


----------



## jesus3 (Jun 8, 2007)

sorry guys but i cant understood what is raw food?my English is not too good.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 8, 2007)

for fucks sake there will never not be religon...befor christan an muslims..were pagen an idolater's who believed in somesort of higher power's...an i am not sayin im against atheist's i just dont like one sided arguments thers needs to be another side to every issue.....no matter how much you hate today's religion..you still believe in something lest that be other gods or science....you still believe these to be truths just as religius people do...so to say it again if what we knew as religion today vanishid then something else would comealong for mass people to believe...


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 8, 2007)

jesus3 said:


> sorry guys but i cant understood what is raw food?my English is not too good.


Food that has not been cooked.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 8, 2007)

There would still be leaders and followers. People want power and others need to be lead.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 8, 2007)

Glad you reminded me preo': How's the diet going?


----------



## jesus3 (Jun 8, 2007)

i don't hate any religion but leave me alone with  your religion.yes we all always trust in some higher power wathewer this mean.humans need to trust in GOD because life is a hard thing and they hope GOD helps them right.but why GOD killing peapole and peapole kill each other for their religion. in idolater's time all we liwe in  and harmony with nature.jet thats not happen.PEACE .i got to go smoke some bowli hope you understud me in rght way.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 8, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> i think raw food may be a stepping stone to a spiritually healthy planet


*Cmon man...dont leave us hanging. Im waiting for the follow up. I know you said that for a reason. And Im sure what you have to say will be interesting. Hopefully you're just hittin' a bowl and about to come back.*


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 8, 2007)

sushi?..........


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 8, 2007)

I don't believe in any god. i believe in the power of MAN. This should be our only religion... the betterment and growth of our great race. Only when we work together will we start to achieve onemind.

Already we're empathic enough to almost read each others minds. We can do this by using a combination of many tricks... body language, tone, aura and even history of the person to which we are connecting. The longer we've known someone the easier it is to read their mind at any given time.

Atmosphere is very important, and we should learn to tune into the different types.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 8, 2007)

but what of the ted bundys charles manson's adolf hitlers .....the friendly fiendish leaders an killers luking behind every corner....also i believe many of you would enjoy being buddist's....or mabee even taoist's...


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 8, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> I don't believe in any god. i believe in the power of MAN. This should be our only religion... the betterment and growth of our great race. Only when we work together will we start to achieve onemind.
> 
> Already we're empathic enough to almost read each others minds. We can do this by using a combination of many tricks... body language, tone, aura and even history of the person to which we are connecting. The longer we've known someone the easier it is to read their mind at any given time.
> 
> Atmosphere is very important, and we should learn to tune into the different types.


*I hate to keep repeating my self....But Word!! Good Shit!!*


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 8, 2007)

^^^no fucking doubt dude^^^^



BloodShotI'z said:


> *Cmon man...dont leave us hanging. Im waiting for the follow up. I know you said that for a reason. And Im sure what you have to say will be interesting. Hopefully you're just hittin' a bowl and about to come back.*


 
I'm waiting to hear this too. Popcorn anyone?


----------



## jesus3 (Jun 8, 2007)

.ok guys.i need to go out to forest and make some trip.see you tomorrow.peace.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 8, 2007)

jesus3 said:


> .ok guys.i need to go out to forest and make some trip.see you tomorrow.peace.


See you later...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 8, 2007)

so nobody said, "GOD WOULD BE PISSED". interesting.


----------



## bigbudeddie (Jun 8, 2007)

Religions have cause wars since the beginning of time. To have all religions removed would really better society. Maybe its what the world needs.

BBE


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 8, 2007)

godamnit...removing religion would not stop war...it just wouldn't be the cause of wars....since man has begun we have made war with each other...overe dumb shit..land power food respect WEMON.......look at chimpanzee's there are nortious for waring with each other over land an food...an all you science nuts out there should take note of this...so in conclusion ending religion does not end war ..just that particular cause...


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 9, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> so nobody said, "GOD WOULD BE PISSED". interesting.


lol kudos


skunkushybrid said:


> I don't believe in any god. i believe in the power of MAN. This should be our only religion... the betterment and growth of our great race. Only when we work together will we start to achieve onemind.
> 
> Already we're empathic enough to almost read each others minds. We can do this by using a combination of many tricks... body language, tone, aura and even history of the person to which we are connecting. The longer we've known someone the easier it is to read their mind at any given time.
> 
> Atmosphere is very important, and we should learn to tune into the different types.


 never seen this side to u skunk. really good point. i was thinking about this after seeing the flick "powder" a while back but ive never taken the time to mature these thoughts. maybe u can share some insight



AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> godamnit...removing religion would not stop war...it just wouldn't be the cause of wars....since man has begun we have made war with each other...overe dumb shit..land power food respect WEMON.......look at chimpanzee's there are nortious for waring with each other over land an food...an all you science nuts out there should take note of this...so in conclusion ending religion does not end war ..just that particular cause...


the question was what if ppl stopped believing in god. the type of person who believes in the abrahamic lord is a unbalanced individual that relies on being unbalanced. if we were to do away with this bullshit mentality, ppl wouldnt have the need to constantly be jumping between peace and suffering.

chimpanzees are said to be our closest living relatives, its not surprising we have similar social tendencies. this does not prove war is necessary for our existence.


----------



## stickyhits (Jun 9, 2007)

believe what you guys want but i've seen with my own eyes the bible is very real if its not you think about it and tell me the odds of existence and the earth being the perfect distance from the sun for life and what not it would be like winning the lotto everyday for all eternity for it to just be there


----------



## 4theist20 (Jun 9, 2007)

> but i cant stand the fact that there are so many atheists.....just like i wouldn't be able to stand if there were a bunch of bible thumpers...to much of one thing is bad...i use my voice to open eyes or cause rage eathir way it's all about the quest for knowldge...


 - AzGrOw

Fuck off. You don't even know what an atheist is.



> before cristians came in my country my nation trust in natures GOD like indians.then come cristians and beat out of us our religion.thats hapening in every country wher they come.but muslims stay in his country and fight any religion wich try to come in.


 - Jesus3



> *"Before, the Cristians came...We had the land and they had the Bible. They taught us to pray with our eyes closed. When we opened them....They had the land and we had the Bible." - Unknown*
> 
> *True!*


 - BloodShot

Bullshit! Before the big bad white man came the indians were killing and warring with each other. We didn't introduce war to the indians. We just perfected it. LOL! jk But seriously, if the tables were turned and the indians sailed across the sea with the advanced technology... You'd probably have white people in here crying about how there was always peace and everyone gave each other reach arounds untill the brown skins came and killed everyone. Guess what people! That's how it went back then. Big fish eat little fish. 



> for fucks sake there will never not be religon...befor christan an muslims..were pagen an idolater's who believed in somesort of higher power's...an i am not sayin im against atheist's i just dont like one sided arguments thers needs to be another side to every issue.....no matter how much you hate today's religion..you still believe in something lest that be other gods or science....you still believe these to be truths just as religius people do...so to say it again if what we knew as religion today vanishid then something else would comealong for mass people to believe...


 - AzGrOw

Our point is that Christians or Muslims or Pagans or ancient Greeks _HAD_ to INVENT their gods before they beleived in them, right? So what were they before they INVENTED their gods then? They must have *gasp* had no belief in gods. Meaning they were ATHEISTS!

I also don't see how you relate believing in gods to believing in science. Gods are mythical entities. Supernatural beings existing outside of space and time. They involve things that CANNOT be tested, measured, or expiremented on. Science on the other hand... Well, that's all it is. Observable, duplicable expirementation. 

And, as a science nut who loves sushi, I do not believe that religion _causes_ war. I believe that it is something we _can_ war over... We can always find other things. I think religion is a good thing. But all good things must come to an end. Polytheism took the place of tribal spiritualism. Monotheism took the place of polytheism. Now is the age of atheism. 













Assimilate! Resistance is futile...


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 9, 2007)

this is the age of satan! hail!


----------



## jesus3 (Jun 9, 2007)

Bullshit! Before the big bad white man came the indians were killing and warring with each other. We didn't introduce war to the indians. We just perfected it. LOL! jk But seriously, if the tables were turned and the indians sailed across the sea with the advanced technology... You'd probably have white people in here crying about how there was always peace and everyone gave each other reach arounds untill the brown skins came and killed everyone. Guess what people! That's how it went back then. Big fish eat little fish. how du you know?maybe the history lies.who know the truth about indians&other maybe this is just scientist interpretation.if you look around you and watch the nature no one killing each other for pleasure himself. just for food.and show me some animal who need build houses like we,dressing like we.historical interpretation is very slippery way and religion too.go to nature and relax and if you got peace in your hart and mind you see the TRUTH.peace.


----------



## jesus3 (Jun 9, 2007)

LOL!!!i hope no.


----------



## jesus3 (Jun 9, 2007)

this is just my opinion maybe i think wrong.but i like think this way.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 9, 2007)

Everyone is entitiled to their own opinion. I just don't like it when those opinions are forced on us.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 9, 2007)

stickyhits said:


> believe what you guys want but i've seen with my own eyes the bible is very real if its not you think about it and tell me the odds of existence and the earth being the perfect distance from the sun for life and what not it would be like winning the lotto everyday for all eternity for it to just be there


maybe life adapted to the earths climate. if we were further away from the sun we would all just be hairier. if there was no oxygen we would breath whatever there was. WE have grown to the earth. not the other way around.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 9, 2007)

stickyhits said:


> believe what you guys want but i've seen with my own eyes the bible is very real if its not you think about it and tell me the odds of existence and the earth being the perfect distance from the sun for life and what not it would be like winning the lotto everyday for all eternity for it to just be there


 
I'm interested to know what you have seen to make you so faithful.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 9, 2007)

There are quite a few animals that like to fight, we're not the only ones. Dogs, off the top of my head.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 9, 2007)

not a lot of WILD animals fight to the death. they fight to dominance then the loser walks away. some species do fight to the death, a lot of insects. domesticated animals fight because they are domesticated. wild dogs don't often kill each other.


----------



## closet.cult (Jun 9, 2007)

nothing would happen to the Earth if humans stopped believing in god. 

but mentally unevolved humans will find something new to fight and kill over. something like...bringing democracy to the rest of the world. it will be politically based and spurred on by power hungry leaders.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 9, 2007)

why does this thread keep turning back to war and fighting? i am asking about the belief in god, worldwide. forget about wars.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 9, 2007)

How Would Your God Feel?


----------



## stickyhits (Jun 9, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> I'm interested to know what you have seen to make you so faithful.


anyway its pretty weird but I see certain numbers for certain things and the number matches pslams in the bible its pretty scary sometimes but i guess not many people experience weird stuff like that


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 9, 2007)

stickyhits said:


> anyway its pretty weird but I see certain numbers for certain things and the number matches pslams in the bible its pretty scary sometimes but i guess not many people experience weird stuff like that




maybe the numbers in pslams are already in your head, that is why when you see certain things they catch your attention.


----------



## stickyhits (Jun 9, 2007)

no i barely even discovered it and the situation at hand always matches up I believe it was a blessing so i change my ways


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 9, 2007)

so you literally SEE numbers? Like a hallucination?


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 9, 2007)

if u feel u need to, u can see number patterns in everything. give me somebodys name and i can prove they are the antichrist.


----------



## jesus3 (Jun 9, 2007)

on this planet everybody trust in something.animals trust their find food,grass trust she grows good,bugs trust their lives one day longer,threes trust now one cut them down,etc etc etc. peacebut i think when we all some day stop to trust he world stop exist.


----------



## 4theist20 (Jun 10, 2007)

> How Would Your God Feel?


This is a question atheists are unable to answer. But I think if you're talking about the Judeo Christian God he would kill everyone. Most likely in unimaginably painful ways.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm an atheist, and if you ask me how god feels I would say "Great!", as this is often how I feel.

Man IS god. We are its creator, not the other way round.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jun 10, 2007)

Maybe GOD would kill the person who asked the question that included the presupposition that GOD actually "feels"....

iloveyou


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 10, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> Maybe GOD would kill the person who asked the question that included the presupposition that GOD actually "feels"....
> 
> iloveyou




great, thanks.  i'm building a lightning rod now.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jun 10, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Man IS god. We are its creator, not the other way round.


I am not an atheseist and I also know this to be true....

iloveyou


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 10, 2007)

so my whole point was: it seems god insists that you worship him. he comes off as having all this power. i was just wondering what would happen if nobody was left to worship him. what would he do? would he kill everyone for not bowing down to him? or would we all just burn in hell? and if we did all burn what would become of god?


----------



## jesus3 (Jun 10, 2007)

what exactly is HELL? you mean burning flames,satan walking around and we all boiling in some shit?i think no;hell is ppl hating and fighting and killing each other till all we dead.and dead is next life for us.peace.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jun 10, 2007)

jesus3 said:


> what exactly is HELL? you mean burning flames,satan walking around and we all boiling in some shit?i think no;hell is ppl hating and fighting and killing each other till all we dead.and dead is next life for us.peace.


Yeah, what he said

Iloveyou


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 10, 2007)

well if you follow the christian text's....god changed his ways after he flooded the world..he said from this point on he would never destroy the whole world again...an since he gave us free will to accept him or not i doubt he would care....well he probly would you see because its like this....say you have a kid you give him everything he needs an never doing anything for himself...well thats one hell of'a leech an since god doesn't want leech's he wants knowldgable people so they can figure mortal things out on thier own with calling on him every single time....also hell differ's from person to person...my hell will be different than your's because different things piss me off....


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 10, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> so my whole point was: it seems god insists that you worship him. he comes off as having all this power. i was just wondering what would happen if nobody was left to worship him. what would he do? would he kill everyone for not bowing down to him? or would we all just burn in hell? and if we did all burn what would become of god?


When I was a kid I read a lot of books by an author called Terry Pratchett. Comic science fantasy, a bit like Piers Anthony only better. In one of these books the gods were all dying because people had stopped/were stopping believing in them. It was up to the hero of the story to instil belief again, as once the old beliefs died... new ones took their place.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 10, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> I am not an atheseist and I also know this to be true....
> 
> iloveyou


In a sense, I'm not either. I just get branded as such.


----------



## 4theist20 (Jun 10, 2007)

If you _don't_ hold a belief in a God(s) You are an atheist. If you _do_ hold belief in a God(s) you're a theist.

As an example, a Buddhist _could_ be an atheist since the following of Buddhism does not entail belief in a God(s) I found this from Buddhanet.net



> 1. There is no almighty God in Buddhism. There is no one to hand out rewards or punishments on a supposedly Judgement Day.
> 
> 2. Buddhism is strictly not a religion in the context of being a faith and worship owing allegiance to a supernatural being.
> 
> ...


A lot of people take atheism to mean you're the guy that rejects everyone's beleifs. An atheist can be just as spiritual as any theist.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 10, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> so my whole point was: it seems god insists that you worship him. he comes off as having all this power. i was just wondering what would happen if nobody was left to worship him. what would he do? would he kill everyone for not bowing down to him? or would we all just burn in hell? and if we did all burn what would become of god?


I would like to know this as well. I want proof there is a god. Show me the proof other than these stories and made up tales. 
Is there really a heaven or a hell or are they figmants of our imagination that has been created in these stories. 
If we could have actual proof, then maybe I might see what the fuss is all about. Until then, I just believe in people. Some I believe in more than others. 
You have to look out for yourself too, make sure you are the model for your friends and family. It is all about respect, how you give it and receive it.
Live life your way!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jun 10, 2007)

if you think you are god.. then you are...? ummm?

what are you then?

Whta if you don't BELIEVE in anything but you actually KNOW something?

What if you dont believe or know anything and you actually experienced something? But/AND you don't know what it is...?


iloveyou

please label me now..

thank you


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 10, 2007)

garden knowm = my hero


iloveyou


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 11, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> if you think you are god.. then you are...? ummm?
> 
> what are you then?
> 
> ...




gk, when u were god were u content or lonely?

"when one person suffers from a delusion it is called insanity. When many people suffer from a delusion it is called religion."
-Robert Pirsig

"*Suitheism*, a term coined by American occultists David Michael Cunningham and Traeonna A. R. Wagener, is the belief that oneself is a deity, without the denial of the existence of other deities. It is formed from _sui_ ("of oneself") from Latin and _theos_ from which the word "theism" (belief in the existence of a deity) derives from Greek.

The term *autotheism* has meant the same thing in English since 1619. However, some find this term confusing because it has been used in Christian contexts with very different meanings, such as "belief that oneself is God incarnate or that oneself is Christ".  Other definitions of _autotheism_ include: "the soul becomes identical with God"; "becoming wholly one with God"; "belief in self-subsistence of God the Son"; and "heresy that Jesus is God in Himself independent of the Godhead". The term _autotheism_ may be preferred over _suitheism_ by etymological purists, since it comes from two Greek words rather than partly from Latin and partly from Greek." 

when u were god were u content or lonely?


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 11, 2007)

since you athest's claim to be god all the time ..then you would know..


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 11, 2007)

4theist20 said:


> If you _don't_ hold a belief in a God(s) You are an atheist. If you _do_ hold belief in a God(s) you're a theist.
> 
> As an example, a Buddhist _could_ be an atheist since the following of Buddhism does not entail belief in a God(s) I found this from Buddhanet.net
> 
> ...


Thanks for pointing that out. I'm quite spiritual in the fact that I believe in the power of MANKIND. I believe we punish OURSELVES for any wrongs we BELIEVE we have done. I call it KARMA.

It is not some extraneous force, but something that we have within us. When we do something wrong, no matter how small, subconsciously this is logged. Too many wrong things and you get a build-up which can help cause depression and other mental illnesses.

We MUST pay for our 'sins', we must forgive OURSELVES and then choose to be a better person from then on.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 11, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> since you athest's claim to be god all the time ..then you would know..


Being god could never be lonely. As, we are all god.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 11, 2007)

alot of what was just said i have heard befor..i just cant think where....hmmm...o yea..the bible


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 11, 2007)

Right now I'm pulling mongol faces behind your back amidst a whole room full of sniggers. Get a fucking brain, please.


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 11, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> alot of what was just said i have heard befor..i just cant think where....hmmm...o yea..the bible


u kno what? the book uve read is not what was written by jesus's buddies. that book was labeled with a big black parental advisory sticker centuries ago by the worlds governments. censored and edited, u got the "clean" copy.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 11, 2007)

but it still portrays the values in with which you speak


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 11, 2007)

I doubt AZ' has read very much of anything.


----------



## closet.cult (Jun 11, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> well if you follow the christian text's....god changed his ways after he flooded the world..he said from this point on he would never destroy the whole world again...an since he gave us free will to accept him or not i doubt he would care....well he probly would you see because its like this....say you have a kid you give him everything he needs an never doing anything for himself...well thats one hell of'a leech an since god doesn't want leech's he wants knowldgable people so they can figure mortal things out on thier own with calling on him every single time....also hell differ's from person to person...my hell will be different than your's because different things piss me off....


actually what god said is he would never again USE A FLOOD to destroy the whole world. the christian god you believe in fully intends to destroy most of this world and the humans in it at Armageddon, doesn't he? 

but, try this scenerio instead of yours:
say; you create a man. you give him free will. he does whatever he wants.

why would you punish him...ever? surely, with your unlimited power, these men are little more than an experiment. and the actions of individuals mean very little. and highs and lows of morals are expected to define a mean mority level.

it is non-sensical to punish those only capable of acting within the boundaries you defined.

this god you describe, is very small minded. and so are his followers.


----------



## Reprogammed (Jun 11, 2007)

If we're talking about the Judeo-Christian God...shiznit...

We'd all be a hell of a lot better off. Honestly, these days the name of God is thrown around by people who treat Christianity like something they can shape to their own views. I'm not a Christian nor an atheist, but given the fact that the Bible is a very outdated book and set in its ways (just read most of it before arguing), I'm always hard-pressed to see why people put so much faith in a faith that should've been thrown out the window centuries ago...


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 11, 2007)

nicely worded


----------



## 4theist20 (Jun 11, 2007)

Wow.. I can't figure out who I disagree with more... The theists the atheists or the people who don't want to be labeled. LOL!



> if you think you are god.. then you are...? ummm?
> 
> what are you then?
> 
> ...


 - Garden Knowm

If you think you're a God you're delusional. If you don't BELIEVE in anything but KNOW something you're a liar. And if you've experienced something, but do not know or believe anything I don't know what the fuck you are... Stoned maybe?

I know there are people out there that don't like to be catagorized... People with label-phobia... I'm not one of them. I've earned my labels. I've worked for them. I'm an atheist not because I like the label, but because it's what I am. There is nothing wrong with that in my eyes.

And I don't believe that I am a God.. Also, I think I must be the only atheist here that doesn't think Christianity should be forgotten... or burried. 

Christianity is largely responsible for the world we all live in and enjoy today! Christianity SHAPED THE WESTERN WORLD! We owe this fairy tale a lot of credit. I think we should teach the Bible in our public schools! How many atheists do you know have said that before? Now remember when you flame me I did say _teach_ and not preach.


----------



## jesus3 (Jun 11, 2007)

did you hear something about bible translation fro scientists.every thing what is written in the bible happen in the past before bible is written,and some things later.peace.  and this mean bible is not a book of GOD but book of ancient augury.


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 11, 2007)

theres alot of bullshit in the holy bible that simply doesnt need to be read by anybody on this planet, especially impressionable children.


----------



## jesus3 (Jun 11, 2007)

TRUTH.peace.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 11, 2007)

Yeah, like the part where jesus rises from the dead, or his mom was a virgin, or moses parted the red sea.

I agree the bible should be taught in schools but only as a part of history to be mocked.


----------



## 4theist20 (Jun 11, 2007)

The Bible is our history wether you like it or not. It should be taught to our children.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 11, 2007)

The bible is the history as the founders of the christian religion want you to know it. It is not scientifically proven history, not all of it. I would be furious if they started teaching the bible as history to be percieved as the truth in schools.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 11, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Yeah, like the part where jesus rises from the dead, or his mom was a virgin, or moses parted the red sea.
> 
> I agree the bible should be taught in schools but only as a part of history to be mocked.


Right the fuck on Skunk


----------



## 4theist20 (Jun 11, 2007)

> The bible is the history as the founders of the christian religion want you to know it. It is not scientifically proven history, not all of it. I would be furious if they started teaching the bible as history to be percieved as the truth in schools.


 - Ernie

The Bible is a very important part of the history of the western world. Reguardless of how currupt the church may have been over it's long reign. And it doesn't matter if the stories make sense or not, or if they have been changed from their original texts. I never said the Bible should be taught AS TRUTH. I said it should be TAUGHT, not PREACHED. Just like I think we should teach all major religions.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 11, 2007)

OK I gotcha now. Yeah it should be taught as PART of our history, not the real history as it happened. There should be some sort of "religion" class, so to speak, that teaches ALL religions, with an unbias opinion.


----------



## 4theist20 (Jun 11, 2007)

Ernie - Fuck yeah. Now we are on the same page. I'm glad you see what I'm saying.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 11, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> so you literally SEE numbers? Like a hallucination?


Whats up stickyhits? I'm really anxious to hear this now that I have found you badmouthing people in other sections



stickyhits said:


> I checked the other threads i'm amazed there are so many dumbasses


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 11, 2007)

that religion class sounds cool. me n my buddies were so preoccupied with forming our view of the world we failed to do well academically. i think it would be a good idea for middle schools and high schools would have classes like this once a day, kinda like phys ed.


----------



## Reprogammed (Jun 12, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> OK I gotcha now. Yeah it should be taught as PART of our history, not the real history as it happened. There should be some sort of "religion" class, so to speak, that teaches ALL religions, with an unbias opinion.


Uhh...

They do teach that.

In a LOT of schools.

Haha, no sarcasm. I actually got a few credits from classes like that, and I'm thinking about pursuing a career in Theology.

Honestly, I think only parts of the Bible should be taught. A lot of the Bible is hate-mongering drivel (read Leviticus and then kill yourself if you're a man with hair cut above your ears, but don't forget to burn a bull just to please the Lord first) that only helps to push along public bias and villinization certain groups.

Again, why do so many people seek to adapt a religion written for a civillization from 2,000 years ago?
If you want to create your own views about God, you're not a Christian. Christianity is based on the Bible, and to a large part the Torah. End of story.


Sorry to sound so pissed about the subject, but I also live in the same state as that genuine a$$hole Fred Phelps, and it's deplorably embaressing.


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 12, 2007)

they dont have classes like that for _kids_ in my area. it would be a good idea for kids to learn about the religions of the past to build their own view of the world, instead of having the older generation pressuring them into making life decisions that could negatively effect their future. if i had my shit together even partway thru highschool i may not be in the financial situation i am right now


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 12, 2007)

Yeah I grew up with religious education classes at school. We learned about all aspects of all religions. The Hindu legends of Rama and Sita (I think, I'm going back 20 years), Mohammeds expedition in the desert, the crusades, witch trials...

I quite enjoyed that subject at school, along with history, english and chemistry.


----------



## Reprogammed (Jun 12, 2007)

Highschoolers and middle schoolers mainly get it. Our elementary schools do a lot of around the world religion studies, but only touch on them.

Like I said, I didn't mean to sound like a douche when saying that.

I agree with the fact that kids should be taught, but I am torn between the obvious logic of that and all of the trouble it would cause for them in a strict religious household when their teachings/notions clash with the older generations.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 12, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> they dont have classes like that for _kids_ in my area. it would be a good idea for kids to learn about the religions of the past to build their own view of the world, instead of having the older generation pressuring them into making life decisions that could negatively effect their future. if i had my shit together even partway thru highschool i may not be in the financial situation i am right now


I just never knew what I wanted to do. I wanted to be many things, I just couldn't make up my mind.


----------



## Reprogammed (Jun 12, 2007)

I say be your own person. I'm kind of a personal mix of the things I agree with, mainly Tibetan Buddhism, Rastafari, and some Agnosticism.
Hell, invent your own religion, just like Leary said to do.

Good luck!


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 12, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> they dont have classes like that for _kids_ in my area. it would be a good idea for kids to learn about the religions of the past to build their own view of the world, instead of having the older generation pressuring them into making life decisions that could negatively effect their future. if i had my shit together even partway thru highschool i may not be in the financial situation i am right now


They did not offer this where I grew up either preo. I guess thats because I was raised in the bible belt. Thats cool if they are now doing this.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 12, 2007)

Standard education in my country, and this was 20 years ago. It's still a main subject in our schools now, that's all of them. In my country schools must follow a curriculum.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 12, 2007)

Yeah over here, the curriculum is not standard nationwide, it varies from state to state.


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 12, 2007)

thats pretty cool skunk. yeah i dont think its a secret that the US has bad public schooling, unless u got some decent money u pretty much have to wait for college to get into a class like that.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 12, 2007)

A good education still costs money in my country too. There are different standards of education depending on the area you live. The areas I grew up were pretty shitty when it came to teaching you something.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 12, 2007)

*In all the "rich vs.poor"** societes Ive seen....its always like that. *


----------



## Reprogammed (Jun 15, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> thats pretty cool skunk. yeah i dont think its a secret that the US has bad public schooling, unless u got some decent money u pretty much have to wait for college to get into a class like that.


Actually the highschool I went to a free, award-winning education (because of a little more tax on the community) that offered the course. Here in the Midwest, too.

But back to the subject, how about if everyone actually followed the Bible to the letter (which they didn't even do when it was first put out centuries ago)?

Men with their hair cut above their ears would be killed, female relatives would be eligible to be sold into slavery, burning bulls would be acommon practice, the disabled wouldn't be allowed to approach alters, eating shellfish would be banned as it is an abomination, etc. etc.


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 15, 2007)

Reprogammed said:


> Actually the highschool I went to a free, award-winning education (because of a little more tax on the community) that offered the course. Here in the Midwest, too.


i kinda creep'd out. did u kno im in the midwest too?

just curious, is this a new name for u but uve been around for a while in the forums?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 15, 2007)

The bible should never be taught as historical fact, as it is factually innacurate and full of bullshit.

Imagine somebody trying to do that today... L. Ron Hubbard had a pretty good go and proved how easy it is to create a religion. I bet he was laughing all the way to the bank, smoking weed and taking lsd while he preached on how drugs are bad, and we must be Cleared... lol.

I remember someone on this site (preo', I think) likeneing belief in a god to an imaginary friend. Some people are just too afraid to accept the truth.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 15, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> The bible should never be taught as historical fact, as it is factually innacurate and full of bullshit.


Exactly----nothing but a tool to manipulate the masses.


----------



## Reprogammed (Jun 16, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> i kinda creep'd out. did u kno im in the midwest too?
> 
> just curious, is this a new name for u but uve been around for a while in the forums?


Nope. I is ein newbie.


And no, in the class the Bible isn't taught as the truth behind history, but rather one of the religions mandkind has chosen to believe in.
Honestly, the Bible was never meant to be a tool to control the masses. Hell, look at how much of a minority the first Christians were in Rome. Even disciples denied ever knowing of a man named Jesus.

I think if you can scratch the surface, there is something beautiful in every holy text. The Qur'ran is a beautiful piece of literature, and God knows how much wonderful poetry and knowledge is to be taken from the many Sutras of Buddhism.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 20, 2007)

Reprogammed said:


> Nope. I is ein newbie.
> 
> 
> And no, in the class the Bible isn't taught as the truth behind history, but rather one of the religions mandkind has chosen to believe in.
> Honestly, the Bible was never meant to be a tool to control the masses. Hell, look at how much of a minority the first Christians were in Rome. Even disciples denied ever knowing of a man named Jesus.


And your historical evidence for all of this? It wouldn't be the bible by any chance?


----------



## Taipan (Jun 20, 2007)

regardless of people beliving in god, some people might go evil and kill, but not beliving in god doesnt make people not feel emotions, and guilt


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 20, 2007)

so what would happen?


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 20, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> let's just say, to make this question work, that the whole world stopped believing in god. just threw it all out the window. what would happen? would the earth blow up? would satan rule? honestly.


maybe u should narrow the question down a little, are we to assume this god u speak of actually exists? are we speaking of the abrahamic god?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 20, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> maybe u should narrow the question down a little, are we to assume this god u speak of actually exists? are we speaking of the abrahamic god?



your particular god.


----------



## Pizip (Jun 20, 2007)

Be balanced...keep an open mind


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 21, 2007)

i dont like this question its too confusing...


----------



## HighPhi (Jun 21, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> If people stopped believing in GOD.. belieiving their own UNDERSTANDINGS of the word "GOD"... got rid of their images of GOD...
> 
> They would actually realize GOD MIND.. they could free themselves from the GOD that they created in THEIR own mind..
> 
> ...


yep fdd for president and garden knowm for vice


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 21, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> so what would happen?


It's already happening, look around you. Even the ones that claim to believe. Ask them why they believe and they will not be able to tell you. The reason for this is that they are lying to themselves. The lie is very weak, which is why they cannot stand being questioned on it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 21, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> It's already happening, look around you. Even the ones that claim to believe. Ask them why they believe and they will not be able to tell you. The reason for this is that they are lying to themselves. The lie is very weak, which is why they cannot stand being questioned on it.



you understood.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 21, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> you understood.


Oh. well... there's a first time for everything I suppose. lol.


----------



## Lacy (Jul 7, 2007)

*Very well stated. *


000420 said:


> Beautiful post.... ...nicely stated


----------



## SIRTOKE (Jul 19, 2007)

not good,but we could stop beliving, but what about god would he stop. loving us


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 19, 2007)

SIRTOKE said:


> not good,but we could stop beliving, but what about god would he stop. loving us



who would care? i don't "need" to be loved. i am love.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 19, 2007)

SIRTOKE said:


> not good,but we could stop beliving, but what about god would he stop. loving us


How do you know he loves you now?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jul 20, 2007)

it is impossible to love? isn't it.... ?

is love an action...?

or is it rather a perfect action? 

Maybe a perfect action is a manifestaton of LOVE.. and love simply.... IS

iloveyou


----------



## ThatPirateGuy (Jul 20, 2007)

"Religion is the opiate of the masses." Karl Marx
I stand by that quote. A Commie though he was Old Karl had something there. Without religion SOME people would just be completely insane. As a child you question death and if you are in a devoutly religious family then they have an answer for you. As a child you question why rules, They have an answer for that too. Religion offers everyone what they want most the answers to the unanswerable. there are those of use who could handle life without belief and those of us that couldn't. I believe in a god but I would be fine with life if I did not believe. The vast majority wouldn't be fine. It would be a chaotic and unhappy world if nobody believed in anything even if they are just pretending to believe religion is the only thing keeping some really unstable people in check. 
On the other hand you can use religion as a tool to control these unstable people hence radicals of any religion and it seems to be gravitating towards making this world chaotic and unhappy anyway.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 20, 2007)

Love is a feeling.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jul 22, 2007)

It is not what comes from a mans ass that defiles him, it is what comes from his mouth..

JESUS CHRIST

you are love


----------

